# Oh no!!!



## pa42phigh (May 21, 2019)

Looks like  some bacon is shorter than others
I never had this problem before any one else have??


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2019)

You used center cut bacon, it's a little shorter then regular cut. Center cut is perfect for pork shots and moinks. What inside the fatty? It looks good on the outside.

Chris


----------



## pa42phigh (May 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> You used center cut bacon, it's a little shorter then regular cut. Center cut is perfect for pork shots and moinks. What inside the fatty? It looks good on the outside.
> 
> Chris


It’s just pizza granddaughters request


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2019)

Great choice, one of my favorites also. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## crazymoon (May 21, 2019)

pa42, Looks good even with a bald spot !


----------



## smokerjim (May 21, 2019)

looks good, the bare spot can be for the healthy eater.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2019)

I cook the bacon first & put it on the inside of the fattie!
Then put pork rub on the outside!
Of course the combo's are endless!
And they all taste good!
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (May 22, 2019)

I've experienced shortness, too.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 22, 2019)

When My wife gets center-cut bacon - I find I can "stretch it" to length.  You have to do it slowly so it doesn't break, but 2 or 3 seconds per slice will make it 2 or 3 inches longer.

LIKE anyways - because - fatty


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 22, 2019)

Well even with short bacon it looks better then most of my frankensteins that I have to patch together!


----------



## pa42phigh (May 22, 2019)

Thx for the comments still tasted great. I ran around 250 for a hour and half with two dumps of pecan chips.in my masterbuilt 40. Then I  turned it down to warm for a few more beers.


----------

